# My WWI models



## agiosdimitrios (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi i would like to saw you my WWI models.
First is Dragons Fokker DR1 
and second the Eduards Phalz DIII, 
both in 1/48 


http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p171/dimis_2006/FOKKERDR1.jpg?t=1204411646


http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p171/dimis_2006/img089.jpg?t=1204411748


http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p171/dimis_2006/img090.jpg?t=1204411818


http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p171/dimis_2006/img091.jpg?t=1204411861

i hope you like them


----------



## timshatz (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice work, nice paint on that Tripe. 

Good job.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 3, 2008)

Very nice. I love WWI models, but my favorite scale (1/72) they are too hard to work with. Well done.


----------



## A4K (Mar 4, 2008)

They look great mate! Lothar Von Richthofen's Dr.I is especially effective!


----------



## agiosdimitrios (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank you very much guys, WWI aeroplanes are my favorit categoty in modeling.
Now i am working an Albatros W4 from Eduard in 1/48 
if you are intresting in progres of the model you can see details of constraction in this site 
Albatros W4 Eduard 1/48
the text is in Greek but there are many photos , i hope you will enjoy it.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## agiosdimitrios (Mar 4, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Nice work.



Thanks mate.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice work! Love the staining on the Dr I!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 4, 2008)

Very Cool!!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 5, 2008)

I never knew that when the DrIs were delivered they were doped in a dark olive green and this ended up being having a streaky uneven look to the fabric. Love it when some one picks this up. Great work!


----------



## A4K (Mar 6, 2008)

I didn't know that, Njaco! I thought they were deliberately painted like that.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 6, 2008)

I didn't either for 30 years of modeling until I found 2 references that the streaking was the uneven doping! Quickly stuffed my expertise!


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 6, 2008)

Great work!


----------



## A4K (Mar 6, 2008)

Didn't stuff it..ADDED to it! (To mine too, thanks!)


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2008)

Finally I have found this thread.Great models you have made AD.Congrats !!!!


----------



## agiosdimitrios (Mar 8, 2008)

Wurger said:


> Finally I have found this thread.Great models you have made AD.Congrats !!!!



thank you guys 
As for DR1 camo the airoplane left the factory painted in that way, the upper surfaces were painted with dark-coloured dope applied by bush to achieve a streaky effect. The brush was not recharged after after each stroke but used for consecutive applications until dry, and the width of the stokes would indicates the use of a brush approximately 8 cm. (Fokker Dr.1 Datafile Special ).


----------



## A4K (Mar 10, 2008)

That's interesting mate, thanks! I'll take that into account when I do my own Dr.I in Lothar's markings.
I have two Revell 1:72 kits of the Dr.I, one will be Manfred Von Richthofen's machine for my girl (-she likes the red paint scheme!) and the other for me.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2008)

Excellent models , well done!


----------

